# Naposim 5mg



## J-star (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been training for a year. I am the worlds most impatient person so soon after i began training i decided to take dbol. Started the gym at 9st 13 n went to 10st7 in 4weeks! After the cycle i decided gear wasnt 4 me n carried on naturally where i hit 10st13 an cudnt budge! About 4months dwn the line i went str8 bk to gear, str8 on dbols again! This time naps, 5mg tabs. I was taking 30mg a day 4 around 4weeks again! I went from 10st13 to 11st8 so was v impressed! My strength flew up, espesially bench which went frm 60kg to 90kg! Stopped then again after 4weeks n decided to do naturally. My gf said that if i was to take gear again shed leave me. Iv took again bt secretly, reason 4 this was bcuz of my temper. Anyway, i did a week of the exact same naps, 30mg ed 4 a week n didnt put a single pound on, no strength gains nothin! Hows it not workd? They are the exact same tabs n iv nt bought anymore cuz i still had loads left ova? Can any1 give me an answer?? Im gna scoff winn nxt, jst givin my liver a break 1st!


----------



## J-star (Aug 2, 2010)

any1 got any answers?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gear isnt magic mate. The more you weigh, the harder you have to work. Not just in the gym, but out of it too, i.e. diet. Eat more food i would say.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

diet???


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Khaos said:


> diet???


 this^^^^^^ dont live in macdonalds and take some gear and think your going to turn into my olympia over night, diet is the most important aspect of training, followed by going the gym followed by plenty of sleep and rest then followed by taking gear, only when all the other stuff in on cue then you should consider taking gear.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i love the way this guy NEVER mentioned PCT lol  .. i should rep you for that lol

PS and he hasn't got attacked YET .. just YET lol


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Naposim are not naps


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yoohoo1 said:


> Naposim are not naps


who said they were :confused1:


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

sizar said:


> who said they were :confused1:


The OP. He was saying naps this and naps that. They are dbol.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

J-star said:


> I have been training for a year. I am the worlds most impatient person so soon after i began training i decided to take *dbol.* Started the gym at 9st 13 n went to 10st7 in 4weeks! After the cycle i decided gear wasnt 4 me n carried on naturally where i hit 10st13 an cudnt budge! About 4months dwn the line i went str8 bk to gear, str8 on *dbols *again! This time naps, 5mg tabs. I was taking 30mg a day 4 around 4weeks again! I went from 10st13 to 11st8 so was v impressed! My strength flew up, espesially bench which went frm 60kg to 90kg! Stopped then again after 4weeks n decided to do naturally. My gf said that if i was to take gear again shed leave me. Iv took again bt secretly, reason 4 this was bcuz of my temper. Anyway, i did a week of the exact same naps, 30mg ed 4 a week n didnt put a single pound on, no strength gains nothin! Hows it not workd? They are the exact same tabs n iv nt bought anymore cuz i still had loads left ova? Can any1 give me an answer?? Im gna scoff winn nxt, jst givin my liver a break 1st!


 i just see dbol lol:laugh:


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I get the impression the OP thinks naps and dbol are one and the same, i could be wrong. Just to clarify to the OP naps are a totally different steroid to dbol.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yoohoo1 said:


> I get the impression the OP thinks naps and dbol are one and the same, i could be wrong. Just to clarify to the OP naps are a totally different steroid to dbol.


lol but why would you think that .. he never mention naps mate.. he just saying dbol .. lol .. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

J-star said:


> eason 4 this was bcuz of my temper. Anyway, i did a week of the exact same *naps*, 30mg ed 4 a week n didnt put a single pound on, no strength gains nothin!


Here Sizar


----------



## yoohoo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

J-star said:


> I have been training for a year. I am the worlds most impatient person so soon after i began training i decided to take dbol. Started the gym at 9st 13 n went to 10st7 in 4weeks! After the cycle i decided gear wasnt 4 me n carried on naturally where i hit 10st13 an cudnt budge! About 4months dwn the line i went str8 bk to gear, str8 on dbols again! This time *naps*, 5mg tabs. I was taking 30mg a day 4 around 4weeks again! I went from 10st13 to 11st8 so was v impressed! My strength flew up, espesially bench which went frm 60kg to 90kg! Stopped then again after 4weeks n decided to do naturally. My gf said that if i was to take gear again shed leave me. Iv took again bt secretly, reason 4 this was bcuz of my temper. Anyway, i did a week of the exact same *naps*, 30mg ed 4 a week n didnt put a single pound on, no strength gains nothin! Hows it not workd? They are the exact same tabs n iv nt bought anymore cuz i still had loads left ova? Can any1 give me an answer?? Im gna scoff winn nxt, jst givin my liver a break 1st!


I would suggest getting your diet, training and rest right and then with the dbol you should start seeing gains.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

beaten to it ^^^^


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

J-star said:


> I have been training for a year. I am the worlds most impatient person so soon after i began training i decided to take dbol. Started the gym at 9st 13 n went to 10st7 in 4weeks! After the cycle i decided gear wasnt 4 me n carried on naturally where i hit 10st13 an cudnt budge! About 4months dwn the line i went str8 bk to gear, str8 *on dbols again! This time naps*, 5mg tabs. I was taking 30mg a day 4 around 4weeks again! I went from 10st13 to 11st8 so was v impressed! My strength flew up, espesially bench which went frm 60kg to 90kg! Stopped then again after 4weeks n decided to do naturally. My gf said that if i was to take gear again shed leave me. Iv took again bt secretly, reason 4 this was bcuz of my temper. Anyway, i did a week of the exact same naps, 30mg ed 4 a week n didnt put a single pound on, no strength gains nothin! Hows it not workd? They are the exact same tabs n iv nt bought anymore cuz i still had loads left ova? Can any1 give me an answer?? Im gna scoff winn nxt, jst givin my liver a break 1st!





sizar said:


> lol but why would you think that .. he never mention naps mate.. he just saying dbol .. lol .. :lol:


lol then you havent read it properly! the op obv isnt refering to oxys hes just abbreviated the type of dbol hes taking without realising that the abbreviation is the same as another drug


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Here Sizar


 :lol: specsavers appointment needed


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Here Sizar


 :lol: beat me to it!


----------



## J-star (Aug 2, 2010)

I wud av thought that there wud av been sum water weight after a week! Wots buggin me is the fact that iv nt dun anythin differently than wot i did last cycle so cudnt understand how it didnt even giv me a pound! My diet isnt bad! I have plenty of eggs, chicken fruit,veg n take protein! They cnt b fakes cuz they def shut me dwn an theyve workd b4! Iv gt tamoxifen nt that i needed to explain that seens as that wasnt my question!


----------



## J-star (Aug 2, 2010)

Wen i say naps i mean naposim 5mg which is dbol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

J-star said:


> I wud av thought that there wud av been sum water weight after a week! *Wots buggin me is the fact that iv nt dun anythin differently than wot i did last cycle* so cudnt understand how it didnt even giv me a pound! My diet isnt bad! I have plenty of eggs, chicken fruit,veg n take protein! They cnt b fakes cuz they def shut me dwn an theyve workd b4! Iv gt tamoxifen nt that i needed to explain that seens as that wasnt my question!


You will need more food! More you gain, more you need to eat to maintain/gain that extra mass.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

J-star said:


> I wud av thought that there wud av been sum water weight after a week! Wots buggin me is the fact that iv nt dun anythin differently than wot i did last cycle so cudnt understand how it didnt even giv me a pound! My diet isnt bad! I have plenty of eggs, chicken fruit,veg n take protein! They cnt b fakes cuz they def shut me dwn an theyve workd b4! Iv gt tamoxifen nt that i needed to explain that seens as that wasnt my question!


please write in a language that can be clearly read, for the reasons stated in the UKM posting rules below 



Lorian said:


> Posts are to be written in correct English. The use of txt abbreviations or excessive use of block caps may result in posts being removed without notice. There are two reasons for this, aside from making posts hard to read, posts written in this manner aren't accessible for members using the forum search facility or by Google. It also lowers the standard, perceived quality and integrity of information on the forum.
> 
> .


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

"cuz they def"

his cousin is deaf?


----------

